# Looking at a 99 or 00 E38 740



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

So I was looking for a new daily driver. I have begun to use the 3 series as a daily and was waiting on either a 335 or M3 to replace it as my fun car.

I really love my 3 but for a daily driver I think I want an auto with some nice power lots of space for both things and people, a nice plush ride but one that can still handle when it needs to.

I am basically looking for a 2000 with all the options (sport package a must have) but if a really nice 99 came along I would consider that as well.

I am pretty good with a wrench I have done just about everything to my car except for changing the clutch so I am not scared to get dirty.

What are some common things I should look for, I am assuming the late models will have the least amount of problems with all the kinks worked out. But is there anything that really stands out like the subframe problems with the e36/e46?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

1999s are rare, FYI, as they were only built from 9/98 to 2/99. The 2000 came in early and only had minor changes (some options like NAV, Xenons, and rain sensing wipers became standard). I understand this shift was so the 2001 model year could start and end production early for re-tooling of the line to build the 2002 E65/66 starting 9/01.

Link:
E38 Common Problems

740i Sport (Short Sport) is probably the top choice. Late 2001s are the most desired, as they have the wide screen NAV.

Cooling and suspension systems are probably the most frequent areas that need attention as these cars get into the 70-100K mile age. Trim items also see failures... door handles, cup holders, window regulators, etc.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

some problems to look at is the front end steering components in the 7's the front end usually goes kinda bad depending on how it was treated and how it was driven.. i personally think because the car is so heavey it also has an effect on it.. but thats what i have experienced with my past 740's not with my 2000 740il yet... and the only real sport package come on the 740i not the il ... although u can find idiots who beg to differ .. the 740il sports package really only came with the m parrallel wheels and a few other things.. but to tell the difference the steering wheel on the 740i sport is a little different... it has like 3 spokes and on the bottom spoke it has the M badge... good luck


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Whatever you do, get the sport package. I had a lovely 2000 sport which I sold for the car in my signature, regrettably.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

youngest740ownr said:


> some problems to look at is the front end steering components in the 7's the front end usually goes kinda bad depending on how it was treated and how it was driven.. i personally think because the car is so heavey it also has an effect on it.. but thats what i have experienced with my past 740's not with my 2000 740il yet... and the only real sport package come on the 740i not the il ... although u can find idiots who beg to differ .. the 740il sports package really only came with the m parrallel wheels and a few other things.. but to tell the difference the steering wheel on the 740i sport is a little different... it has like 3 spokes and on the bottom spoke it has the M badge... good luck


Thanks! for all the help guys, most likely I will be looking for a 2000 perferably as late as possible before the E65 came out.

I love the three spoke wheel I upgraded that on my 3 as well. Most of the ones I have seen for sale have the widescreen nav, I will probably upgrade the drive to the MkIV other then that I love these cars exactly the way they are.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

if u want the wide screen nav. get the 2001 they came stock with em 
\ good luck man.. treat it right and it will treat u right


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

youngest740ownr said:


> if u want the wide screen nav. get the 2001 they came stock with em


*Only the late 2001s... not all of them. *

2001 build dates: 3/00-8/00 had regular screen NAV.
2001 build dates: 9/00-7/01 had wide screen NAV.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Although I believe the e31/850 was the most beautiful car that BMW has ever produced, I am partial to the 2001 e38 as a sports touring car. A well kept e31 is hard to find, but there are lots of very well maintained '01 e38s out there for very reasonable prices. Just be patient, do your homework, and you will find the right 'beast' for you.

Mine is an 04/01 production date car, with just a tad over 70K miles...gets 17.5 in town and upwards of 26+ on the open road. 

jake


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> *Only the late 2001s... not all of them. *
> 
> 2001 build dates: 3/00-8/00 had regular screen NAV.
> 2001 build dates: 9/00-7/01 had wide screen NAV.


Thanks,

doesnt really matter to much i am going to upgrade to the Widescreen and the iV version of the Nav Computer no matter what one I get, but I guess it is a little cheaper if I dont have to upgrade the screen.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

crewdog843 said:


> Mine is an 04/01 production date car, with just a tad over 70K miles...gets 17.5 in town and upwards of 26+ on the open road.
> 
> jake


Thats great I was hoping around 22mpg in mixed driving


----------

